# 2 IP's und 2 Netzwerkkarten



## Nob (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe 2 "Internetanschlüsse", also zwei echte IP's nach aussen.
Ich habe auch zwei Router. Mein PC hat zwei Netzwerkkarten eingebaut und bekommt von jedem Router je eine IP Adresse. Einmal 192.168.0.2/24 und einmal 192.168.1.2/24. Je nachdem welche Netzwerkkarte ich im Windows als default einstelle, habe ich nach aussen auch verschiedene IP-Adressen. So weit so gut.

Ich möchte jetzt aber, dass ich z.B. mit Firefox über das eine Netz und mit dem Internet-Explorer über das andere Netzt surfen kann.

Meine einzige Idee die ich hatte war, das Tool FreeProxy einzusetzen. Dort kann ich einen Port, ein Local binding (also eine Netzwerkkarte) und ein Remote binding (die andere Netzwerkkarte) setzen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich dann InternetExplorer 192.168.0.2 mit dem entsprechenden Port als Proxy eingeben und das Tool sollte mir dann meine Daten über die andere Netzwerkkarte rausschicken. Leider funktioniert das nicht, sprich ich bekomme keine andere IP. 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man so ein Problem löst?

Vielen Dank


----------



## olqs (30. Juni 2011)

Du hast hier folgendes Problem:
Über das Binding stellst du ein auf welcher Netzwerkkarte/IP der Proxy auf Verbindungen von Clients wartet, aber aber ausgehenden Verbindungen wird immer die Routing Tabelle des Betriebssystems benutzt.
Was du machen kannst ist:
Erstell dir mit vmware player oder virtualbox eine VM die im 192.168.0.0/24 Netz hängt (z.B. 192.168.0.3) . Auf dieser VM installierst du den Proxy. Defaultroute innerhalb der VM ist die 192.168.0.x
Defaultroute auf deinem Client geht auf 192.168.1.x
Bei Firefox ohne Proxy geht dann über die Internetverbindung 192.168.1.x raus. Wenn du mit dem IE surfst auf dem der Proxy 192.168.0.3 eingestellt ist, dann geht die Verbindung über die andere Leitung.

Eine einfachere Lösung finde ich auf die schnelle nicht.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Nob (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Alex

Danke für den Tipp. Leider funktioniert das ganze noch nicht wie es sollte. Wenn ich mit der VM surfe habe ich zwar eine andere IP. Aber mit dem Proxy scheint es nicht zu klappen. Müsste ich als Proxy dann nicht die IP der VM angeben, denn die 192.168.0.3 kennt er ja gar nicht? Ich habe aus Verzweiflung mal alles durchprobiert, nichts hat funktioniert.
Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht ganz für was das Local und Remote Binding ist. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## olqs (4. Juli 2011)

Wer kennt die IP 192.168.0.3 in dem Setup nicht?
Die Netzwerkverbindung der VM ist im Bridging Modus?

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Nob (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Alex

Ich kann die 192.168.0.3 (ip innerhalb der vm) nicht pingen. Ja, die VM ist im Bridging Modus.
Was kann ich noch tun?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## olqs (5. Juli 2011)

Das Betriebssystem innerhalb deiner VM hat keine Firewall aktiviert? Die VM hängt auch an der richtigen physikalischen Netzwerkkarte?

Poste mal die Ausgabe von "netstat -nr" von deinem Client und innerhalb der VM.


----------



## Nob (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Alex

Alle Firewalls sind deaktiviert.

*Innerhalb der VM*

```
Windows-IP-Konfiguration
===========================================================================
        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : VM
        Primres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unbekannt
        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein
        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Accelerated AMD PCNet Adapter

        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-0C-29-C5-DC-62
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
        Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.13
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Dienstag, 5. Juli 2011 11:14:31
        Lease luft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Freitag, 8. Juli 2011 11:14:31



Routingtabelle
===========================================================================
Schnittstellenliste
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x10003 ...00 0c 29 c5 dc 62 ...... VMware Accelerated AMD PCNet Adapter
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Aktive Routen:
     Netzwerkziel    Netzwerkmaske          Gateway   Schnittstelle  Anzahl
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1    192.168.1.13       10
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.1.13    192.168.1.13       10
     192.168.1.13  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       10
    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.1.13    192.168.1.13       10
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.1.13    192.168.1.13       10
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.1.13    192.168.1.13       1
Standardgateway:       192.168.1.1
===========================================================================
Stndige Routen:
  Keine
```

*Ausserhalb der VM*

```
Windows-IP-Konfiguration
===========================================================================
        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : m
        Primres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unbekannt
        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein
        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet8:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for
VMnet8
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-08
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.248.1
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernetadapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet1:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for
VMnet1
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-01
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.17.1
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernetadapter VMLan:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI fr vol
lstndige PC-Verwaltung-NIC (3C905C-TX)
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-04-65-D8-02-F5
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
        Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.11
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
        Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Montag, 4. Juli 2011 04:18:21
        Lease luft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Donnerstag, 7. Juli 2011 04:18:21

Ethernetadapter PCLan:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-15-A3-4F-42-34
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1


Routingtabelle
===========================================================================
Schnittstellenliste
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x2 ...00 50 56 c0 00 08 ...... VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8
0x3 ...00 50 56 c0 00 01 ...... VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1
0x10005 ...00 04 65 d8 02 f5 ...... 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI fr vollstndig
e PC-Verwaltung-NIC (3C905C-TX)
0x10006 ...00 15 a3 4f 42 34 ...... Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet
 NIC
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Aktive Routen:
     Netzwerkziel    Netzwerkmaske          Gateway   Schnittstelle  Anzahl
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.0.1    192.168.0.11       10
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1    192.168.1.11       20
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
      192.168.0.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.0.11    192.168.0.11       10
     192.168.0.11  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       10
    192.168.0.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.0.11    192.168.0.11       10
      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.1.11    192.168.1.11       20
     192.168.1.11  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20
    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.1.11    192.168.1.11       20
     192.168.17.0    255.255.255.0     192.168.17.1    192.168.17.1       20
     192.168.17.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20
   192.168.17.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.17.1    192.168.17.1       20
    192.168.248.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.248.1   192.168.248.1       20
    192.168.248.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20
  192.168.248.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.248.1   192.168.248.1       20
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.0.11    192.168.0.11       10
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.1.11    192.168.1.11       20
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.17.1    192.168.17.1       20
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    192.168.248.1   192.168.248.1       20
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.0.11    192.168.0.11       1
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.1.11    192.168.1.11       1
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.17.1    192.168.17.1       1
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.248.1   192.168.248.1       1
Standardgateway:       192.168.0.1
===========================================================================
Stndige Routen:
  Keine
```

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## olqs (5. Juli 2011)

Als Proxy auf deinem Client hast du die VM 192.168.1.13 eingetragen?

Den Default Gateway beim 192.168.1.0/24er Netz würd ich beim Client wegkonfigurieren, der wird nur innerhalb der VM benötigt.


----------



## Nob (5. Juli 2011)

Ja, hab ich. Den Default Gateway habe ich rausgenommen. 
Als Proxy verwende ich FreeProxy. Eingestellt habe ich Localbinding VMware Accelerated AMD PCNet Adapter (192.168.1.12) und als Remote binding: No binding, Any IP address.
Müsste ich die 192.168.1.13 ausserhalb der VM pingen können?

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## olqs (6. Juli 2011)

Wie kommst du denn auf die 192.168.1.12? In den Einstellungen der VM steht ja die .13

Die IP der VM solltest du von ausserhalb (deinem Client aus) pingen können.


----------



## Navy (8. Juli 2011)

Eine VM um ein Programm an eine IP zu binden ist arg übertrieben. Für Windows habe ich innerhalb von  wenigen Sekunden folgendes tool gefunden, was genau das macht, was Du möchtest: http://www.r1ch.net/stuff/forcebindip/


----------



## chibisuke (9. Juli 2011)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Eine VM um ein Programm an eine IP zu binden ist arg übertrieben. Für Windows habe ich innerhalb von  wenigen Sekunden folgendes tool gefunden, was genau das macht, was Du möchtest: http://www.r1ch.net/stuff/forcebindip/


 
Hilft an der stelle nicht weiter, da wie bereits oben geschrieben wurde ein IP Binding nicht das routing beeinflusst. 

Was man hier bräuchte wäre application based policy routing, was mit linux und co ohne weiteres möglich ist. Für windows ist mir jedoch keine möglichkeit diesbezüglich bekannt.

Das heisst der einzige weg bleibt die VM mit dem proxy


----------



## Navy (10. Juli 2011)

Das Tool ermöglicht das Application-based-routing, in dem es die Sockets eines Programms auf Systemebene an die Netzwerkadapter bindet. Von daher ist es genau das, was er will.


----------



## Nob (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Danke für die Tipps! Leider funktionieren beide Varianten nicht  
Könnte ich das ganze mit einer Linux VM realisieren? Welches Proxy tool würdet ihr mir dafür vorschlagen?

@Navy: Das Tool wäre perfekt. Ich habe als Argumente wie in der Anleitung folgendes eingegeben: ForceBindIP.exe 192.168.1.11 "C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe". auch mit dem Parameter -i bekomme ich keine andere ip. (ich habe win xp)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

